# No signal from Dish Vip622 via AV receiver to TV



## jsquilts (Dec 30, 2010)

I have read the other threads that looked pertinent but have not been able to resolve this issue: My Dish Vip622 DVR is connected by HDMI to a new Onkyo a/v receiver, then by HDMI to a Samsung HDTV but no audio or video signal reaches the TV. When the Dish box is connected by HDMI directly to the TV the signal is fine.

I have tried 3 different a/v receivers, 2 Yamaha & 1 Onkyo, and verified the cables are good and the connections and settings are correct. I have talked to techs at the vendor, Yamaha, Samsung and Dish and no-one has been able to come up with a solution.

Is it possible that there may be some settings that need to be changed in the Dish receiver or can anyone come up with other suggestions? I have been working on this for over 2 weeks and could really use some help.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Hi..

You said you tried 3 different a/v receivers... Did none of them work?

I hate to ask the obvious dumb question... but are you sure that when you configure in this manner you:

1. Select the proper input on your HDTV
2. Select the proper input on your a/v receiver

For example...

My HDTV has 3 inputs. I put my a/v receiver's HDMI output into HDMI 1 on my HDTV.

My a/v receiver has 4 inputs. I put my Dish receiver on my a/v receiver HDMI input 1, and my Blu-ray player on HDMI input 2.

In order to watch Blu-ray... My HDTV has to be on HDMI 1, and my a/v receiver has to be on HDMI 2.

In order to watch Dish... My HDTV stays on HDMI 1, and my a/v receiver has to be on HDMI 1.

I have a Samsung HDTV and a Sony a/v receiver... and haven't had any issues.


----------



## jsquilts (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks for your reply. Yes, I know how to connect and operate the equipment and have also gone through all this with everyone I have talked to...vendor, Dish, Samsung, Yamaha, etc. No-one can figure out why the signal doesn't go through when connected through the AV receiver but it does when connected directly to the TV.

The TV is a 2005 HDTV with only one HDMI input which is why I want to be able to connect various components through the AV receiver. My Apple TV only uses HDMI so for now I have connected the Dish box with component cables to the TV and the Apple TV by HDMI. The thing is that this just doesn't make sense to me or anyone else...I just really want to know what is going on.


----------



## epokopac (Aug 8, 2007)

jsquilts said:


> Thanks for your reply. Yes, I know how to connect and operate the equipment and have also gone through all this with everyone I have talked to...vendor, Dish, Samsung, Yamaha, etc. No-one can figure out why the signal doesn't go through when connected through the AV receiver but it does when connected directly to the TV.
> 
> The TV is a 2005 HDTV with only one HDMI input which is why I want to be able to connect various components through the AV receiver. My Apple TV only uses HDMI so for now I have connected the Dish box with component cables to the TV and the Apple TV by HDMI. The thing is that this just doesn't make sense to me or anyone else...I just really want to know what is going on.


Sounds like/Could be HDMI "handshake" issues. Sometimes the order of powering on the devices is important.

Make sure all of the components are off.
Start the satellite receiver up first. Wait a few seconds.
Start the AV receiver up next. Wait a few seconds.
Turn the TV on last.

Couldn't hurt to try it. May need to try different "power up" sequences than the one I suggested. Good luck!


----------



## Don M (Jul 1, 2006)

When I hooked up a new Samsung HD TV and a new Sony receiver, I had a problem getting a signal from the receiver to the tv. When I hooked the Dish 622, the TIVO Premier, and the Sony Blu Ray palyer directly to the tv I got a signal from each. I changed the HDMI cable from the Receiver to the tv to HDMI 1.3 and everything worked fine. You may already have tried this, but if not it is worth a try.


----------



## shortspark (Oct 25, 2006)

The Onkyo does not generally carry pass-through HDMI signals but most Yamaha's do. Therefore, set up your Yamaha to "pass-through" (or your Onkyo if the newer model has this feature). Turn on the Dish receiver first, then the tv but do not turn on the Yamaha (or Onkyo) so that the signal will only "pass through" and not be tampered with upconversions and other processes. This takes the A/V receiver's processing features out of the equation. But although you are taking the A/V receiver out of the equation as though you were hooking the cable directly from the 622 to the tv you are not totally taking it out because the signal is still going through the receiver, only serving as a conduit rather than a processor. This will at least tell you if the HDMI signal is actually getting to the receiver and that will rule out any cable problems. 

You know you can get a good signal when going from the 622 to the tv directly so I don't think it is the cable anyway. If it works going through the A/V receiver on "pass-through", you will know for sure it is not the cable itself. If it does not work on "pass-through" and you get the same results as if you had the A/V turned on then either one of the components (or more than one), ie, tv, A/V receivers, cables or the Dish receiver are not compatible with each other or the HDMI connection on your receivers is broken (highly unlikely they would all be broken) or the various processing features of the receivers is screwing things up. Am I correct in assuming you can get a signal going from your dvd player via HDMI from your A/V through to the tv?


----------



## jsquilts (Dec 30, 2010)

shortspark said:


> The Onkyo does not generally carry pass-through HDMI signals but most Yamaha's do. Therefore, set up your Yamaha to "pass-through" (or your Onkyo if the newer model has this feature). Turn on the Dish receiver first, then the tv but do not turn on the Yamaha (or Onkyo) so that the signal will only "pass through" and not be tampered with upconversions and other processes. This takes the A/V receiver's processing features out of the equation. But although you are taking the A/V receiver out of the equation as though you were hooking the cable directly from the 622 to the tv you are not totally taking it out because the signal is still going through the receiver, only serving as a conduit rather than a processor. This will at least tell you if the HDMI signal is actually getting to the receiver and that will rule out any cable problems.
> 
> You know you can get a good signal when going from the 622 to the tv directly so I don't think it is the cable anyway. If it works going through the A/V receiver on "pass-through", you will know for sure it is not the cable itself. If it does not work on "pass-through" and you get the same results as if you had the A/V turned on then either one of the components (or more than one), ie, tv, A/V receivers, cables or the Dish receiver are not compatible with each other or the HDMI connection on your receivers is broken (highly unlikely they would all be broken) or the various processing features of the receivers is screwing things up. Am I correct in assuming you can get a signal going from your dvd player via HDMI from your A/V through to the tv?


Thank you for your input. I have tried the pass-through on both the Yamaha & Onkyo but still no signal. However, I do need to check the settings - I am keeping the Onkyo TX-SR608 but have not changed any settings yet since I can't connect to the TV by HDMI. No, I don't get a signal from the Blu-Ray / DVD player via HDMI but I do get a good signal using component cables. Been very busy shoveling snow recently, will work on this in the next few days. Thanks again!


----------



## poyzin (Jan 19, 2009)

The Onkyo 608 has a bad history of blowing the capacitors on the HDMI board. Mine did it after about 6 months. It presented as a slow degeneration of function of the HDMI ports. Sometimes they would work, sometimes not. Finally couldn't get BluRay to handshake at all and discovered it was a known problem with the Onkyos. Newly designed HMDI daughterboard installed and all is well. I know this could only explain the one receiver and not the others but probably worth mentioning.


----------

